# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  DVB-T mit dem INTUIX S810 USB Tuner

## mrsuicide

Der Intuix S810 ist ein billigst DVB-T und TNT Tuner mit externer Antenne, der zurzeit in den Läden "rumhängt".

Die Windows-Software ist Schrott - Bildfehler, Tonfehler, Bild-Ton Desync, nur ein Bruchteil der Kanäle gefunden...

Er läuft jedoch sehr gut unter Linux.

<EDIT>
Folgende Schritte werden nicht mehr mit dem aktuellen ( 31.08.2007 ) Schnappschuss der linuxtv.org-Treiber benötigt. Die Version im aktuellen Kernel 2.6.22.5 funktioniert noch NICHT.

Pre-31.08.2007:

ES wird eine manuelle Anpassung benötigt - ansonsten sieht man nur "No frontend attatched".

In frontends/dib3000mc.c:

entfernen


```
static int dib3000mc_identify(struct dib3000mc_state *state)
{
    u16 value;
    if ((value = dib3000mc_read_word(state, 1025)) != 0x01b3) {
        dprintk("-E-  DiB3000MC/P: wrong Vendor ID (read=0x%x)\n",value);
        return -EREMOTEIO;
    }

    value = dib3000mc_read_word(state, 1026);
    if (value != 0x3001 && value != 0x3002) {
        dprintk("-E-  DiB3000MC/P: wrong Device ID (%x)\n",value);
        return -EREMOTEIO;
    }
    state->dev_id = value;

    dprintk("-I-  found DiB3000MC/P: %x\n",state->dev_id);

    return 0;
}
```

Hinzufügen


```
static int dib3000mc_identify(struct dib3000mc_state *state)
{
    u16 value;
    if ((value = dib3000mc_read_word(state, 1025)) != 0x5a00) {
        dprintk("-E-  DiB3000MC/P: wrong Vendor ID (read=0x%x)\n",value);
        return -EREMOTEIO;
    }

    value = dib3000mc_read_word(state, 1026);
    if (value != 0x5a00 && value != 0x3002) {
        dprintk("-E-  DiB3000MC/P: wrong Device ID (%x)\n",value);
        return -EREMOTEIO;
    }
    state->dev_id = value;

    dprintk("-I-  found DiB3000MC/P: %x\n",state->dev_id);

    return 0;
}
```

Ach so...und erst nach Booten des Computers einstecken, sonst kann der Stick nicht richtig Initialisieren!

Ach so 2...am besten den Stick mit einem USB-Verlägerungskabel anstecken und die Antenne so weit wie möglich weg vom Computer postieren, der Computer ( bes. Notebooks ) stören den Empfang.

----------


## mrsuicide

31.08.2007 - Update:

Funktionierender "nativer" linuxtv.org - Treiber.

----------

